# Magic loop- is it just me



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

I can read patterns and charts-prefer circular needles for most of my knitting- and can knit socks comfortably on DPNs. BUT, when it comes to Magic loop knitting l can't seem to get it right. I've tried learning from books and videos ( no LYS to get instruction) and just when I think I've got it it magically goes away. Would love to get it right. Anyone have a similar problem or solved a similar problem? Or, is it just me?


----------



## Pigglezig (Oct 25, 2013)

It's not just you... it's me too


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I also found sock patterns confusing when I tried to make them using two circular needles. It was confusing because the pattern contained all the information about needle 1,3,4, and 2. I finally found a pattern written specifically for using two circulars. It was much easier using that pattern. Are you using a pattern written for magic loop?


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Have you tried the knitfreedom videos?

http://knitfreedom.com/knitting-videos

I can knit with magic loop, but I still prefer using DPN's for socks, plus they don't really make circular needles in the tiny sizes that I prefer. I like magic loop for things that are knitted from the center out since it's really frustrating starting with two stitches per needle on four double points since they're always falling out.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-125742-1.html
workshops # 10 & 13 located at above link.

http://tutorials.knitpicks.com/wptutorials/?s=magic+loop&submit.x=14&submit.y=10
another link with useful information

http://techknitter.blogspot.com/2010/04/revised-unified-index-for.html
lots of useful info on an assortment of knitting topics. click on unified index on right side of page and scroll through all the topics.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I think people try too hard with magic loop. I find it just comes naturally when working in the round. I do traveling loop with just one loop that begins at the beginning of the row and travels around as you knit the row. Magic loop where 2 loops seem to work. Try relaxing and focusing on the knitting and not the loop and see how it goes.


----------



## Jenjen59 (Mar 24, 2013)

Magic Loop is my least favorite way to knit. Some people swear by it, but I feel like I spend more time arranging the needles and cable than I do actually on the knitting. So, it's not you!!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

I still k'm want to master it but,yes, I have troubles with it. I do like using 2 circs so I might stick with that.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I love magic loop - it is so easy. There really isn't any difference between that and knitting on a circular needle except you have more needle than you need and you pull it out between some of the stitches so that the points will meet and you can knit with them. I've been doing that for many years, long before it had a name. I started because I couldn't afford all the lengths of needles so had to 'make do' with what I had, and if I bought a new needle it was always the longest I could get, because 'what will hold a lot, will hold a little'


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Jenjen59 said:


> Magic Loop is my least favorite way to knit. Some people swear by it, but I feel like I spend more time arranging the needles and cable than I do actually on the knitting. So, it's not you!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I can't knit socks with either the magic loop or 2 circulars. I do a beautiful job with them on DPN's. As long as you enjoy making them on DPN's, keep doing so--knitting is supposed to be relaxing


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> Have you tried the knitfreedom videos?
> 
> http://knitfreedom.com/knitting-videos
> 
> I can knit with magic loop, but I still prefer using DPN's for socks, plus they don't really make circular needles in the tiny sizes that I prefer. I like magic loop for things that are knitted from the center out since it's really frustrating starting with two stitches per needle on four double points since they're always falling out.


What size needles are you looking for. Circ go down to 0000 I believe.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Gerripho said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


So you rather arrange 4 needles instead of 2? And the loop is just hanging out. Not bothering you unless you want it to. Try using a longer loop i.e. 40 or 48 inch.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> So you rather arrange 4 needles instead of 2? And the loop is just hanging out. Not bothering you unless you want it to. Try using a longer loop i.e. 40 or 48 inch.


Yes, I'd rather use DPNs. Does that cause a problem for you? sheesh!


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

For Magic Loop the trick is to have circulars with very flexible cables. I have a Boye Interchangeable set of circulars that are too stiff for Magic Loop. So I bought other brands of circulars in the sizes I use most. You need at least a 29" length.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Gerripho said:


> Yes, I'd rather use DPNs. Does that cause a problem for you? sheesh!


No more than Magic Loop. But don't say you have to arrange 2 needles doing Magic Loop as if it were a burden.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

I love using Magic Loop to make 2 socks at one time on a single circular needle!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

soccerballetmom said:


> I love using Magic Loop to make 2 socks at one time on a single circular needle!


Ditto only way to fly. LOL. Knit to fit.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

ditto!! jenjen 59


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I love working with 1 circular needle--No needles to drop and have to find and so much less fussing. I hate fiddly stuff so anything that simplifies my process and this does. I began magic loop and traveling loop without knowing what it was. What a surprise to find it was a formal technique that gave others grief.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I have been trying to do toddler mittens with magic loop. I just can't get it to work. I think it is because the tips are too long. Is that possible?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> I have been trying to do toddler mittens with magic loop. I just can't get it to work. I think it is because the tips are too long. Is that possible?


possibly. we need to have our needles fit our hands. 
just did a small circular project with 32" circs. a bit overkill but that is what found my hand when it went looking. the tips were 5" long and my hands like that as I am missing use of part of my right hand. you may be different.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> I have been trying to do toddler mittens with magic loop. I just can't get it to work. I think it is because the tips are too long. Is that possible?


what is the length of the needle? The cable has to be long enough or it won't work. It should have nothing to do with the length of the needle tips but with the length of the whole needle.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

babsbarb said:


> I have been trying to do toddler mittens with magic loop. I just can't get it to work. I think it is because the tips are too long. Is that possible?


The actual needles, not the cord, do vary in length. I don't like that either. The new Nova by knitter's pride are all very long even the 1.5US. But I do use the 47" cords so I'm hoping that will help.

I think Us Magic Loopers need to complain to the needle makers. LOL.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chickkie said:


> what is the length of the needle? The cable has to be long enough or it won't work. It should have nothing to do with the length of the needle tips but with the length of the whole needle.


Yes, the needle length does come into play. My #0, 1, and 2 Tamuki Bamboo have shorter needles than a 3, 4, ..... do. And that makes the loop shorter and harder to "loop". Also, the stiffness of the cord comes into play. My Nova's from Knitter's Pride have all the same length needle. I"m hoping with the 47" length of the circ I can still do socks on them.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

The length of the tip does not matter if you have a long enough cord to make a good loop.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks, I will give it another try this evening. I do have several types of circulars. Some cheap bamboo, some metal and a set of interchangeables by Denise. I don't care for the Denise cables, but live and learn. I just bought them this winter from here, maybe with practice I will learn to like them.



chickkie said:


> The length of the tip does not matter if you have a long enough cord to make a good loop.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

denise needles really don't do magic loop very well


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chickkie said:


> The length of the tip does not matter if you have a long enough cord to make a good loop.


Both of the needles whole needles are 48" if the working part, the needle is longer that shortens the cable. Simple math.

The #1 needle is 3.5 inches long. The #5 is 5 inches long. So I've lost 3 inches of cable. When I lie them next to each other they are indeed the same length with the cable included but I've lost 
3 inches of cable.
That might not effect a 48" needle as much as it does say a 29".


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

Both my Knit Picks Harmony interchangeables and my ChiaiGoo TWIST Red Lace interchagebles work great for Magic Loop.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

soccerballetmom said:


> Both my Knit Picks Harmony interchangeables and my ChiaiGoo TWIST Red Lace interchagebles work great for Magic Loop.


I love my Takumi Clovers the best.


----------



## mom2dogs (Mar 9, 2011)

A friend taught me the cast on for magic loop (using one set of needles, not two), I practiced that until I could do it in my sleep. Then I bought the 2nd book Toe Up Two at a Time Socks by Melissa Morgan Oakes and went from there, her explantions are good and there are lots of good photos to back up written instructions.The best thing I've found since is Cat Bordhi's sweet tomato heel that eliminates heel gussets. I will tell you that the first pair was just plain old knit, no fancy patterns. There's enough to learn getting used to doing 2 at a time without have to read a pattern or chart. The joy of 2 at a time is when you're finished, you're finished, you don't have to do the same sock pattern again to get a pair. If I had to do that I'd never have a complete pair of socks. LOL


Rubyslippers07 said:


> I can read patterns and charts-prefer circular needles for most of my knitting- and can knit socks comfortably on DPNs. BUT, when it comes to Magic loop knitting l can't seem to get it right. I've tried learning from books and videos ( no LYS to get instruction) and just when I think I've got it it magically goes away. Would love to get it right. Anyone have a similar problem or solved a similar problem? Or, is it just me?


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks all for your understanding and suggestions. I have Knitters pride circular and interchangeable. The cables are very flexible. Maybe I'll try Magic loop again in the summer when I don't have many other projects and can focus more. (Good excuse to knit more socks for the autumn one way or the other).


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

To some it probably is a burden. Things are easier for some than others. That's how new things come to be.
It's like on here when someone asks "what's the best needles to buy"? Everyone has different favorites. I had heard some reasonably good things about the Denise, but if someone were to ask me, I would tell them that I don't particularly care for them. Can't slide your yarn on them easily and they are NOT flexible. Would I buy them again? NO



WindingRoad said:


> No more than Magic Loop. But don't say you have to arrange 2 needles doing Magic Loop as if it were a burden.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

babsbarb said:


> To some it probably is a burden. Things are easier for some than others. That's how new things come to be.
> It's like on here when someone asks "what's the best needles to buy"? Everyone has different favorites. I had heard some reasonably good things about the Denise, but if someone were to ask me, I would tell them that I don't particularly care for them. Can't slide your yarn on them easily and they are NOT flexible. Would I buy them again? NO


So 4 needles are easier to shift around than 2. OK.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

IMHO sometimes Yes. Sometimes that loop is just a pain. Like I said, it might be easier for you with the magic loop, but it isn't for everyone. 


WindingRoad said:


> So 4 needles are easier to shift around than 2. OK.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

babsbarb said:


> IMHO sometimes Yes. Sometimes that loop is just a pain. Like I said, it might be easier for you with the magic loop, but it isn't for everyone.


And like we've said it's probably the cord or length of the cord that is the problem. Not the process. Wouldn't it be much harder to knit with 15 inch DPN's. Don't knock the process check to see if you have the correct tools.

And that is the crux of the problem with the OP. It isn't her it's her tools.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

If you get the chance, watch this video. I watched videos before, and just could not get it, until I watched her. Curious to see if you have the same experience. Good Luck!








Rubyslippers07 said:


> I can read patterns and charts-prefer circular needles for most of my knitting- and can knit socks comfortably on DPNs. BUT, when it comes to Magic loop knitting l can't seem to get it right. I've tried learning from books and videos ( no LYS to get instruction) and just when I think I've got it it magically goes away. Would love to get it right. Anyone have a similar problem or solved a similar problem? Or, is it just me?


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I'm really liking my Chiaogoo 40 inch needles, they work really well for the magic loop.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

MzKnitCro said:


> I'm really liking my Chiaogoo 40 inch needles, they work really well for the magic loop.


Yeah and they probably have very flexible cords.


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> And like we've said it's probably the cord or length of the cord that is the problem. Not the process. Wouldn't it be much harder to knit with 15 inch DPN's. Don't knock the process check to see if you have the correct tools.
> 
> And that is the crux of the problem with the OP. It isn't her it's her tools.


If you were responding to my original post I do have all the tools. It is the process I find cumbersome. But I'll get it eventually. I was just wondering if anyone had similar difficulty. No problem though I still have my DPNs. Thanks


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Rubyslippers07 said:


> If you were responding to my original post I do have all the tools. It is the process I find cumbersome. But I'll get it eventually. I was just wondering if anyone had similar difficulty. No problem though I still have my DPNs. Thanks


What length are you using and for what purpose. 
And what size needle are you using? All of those have a bearing on the process.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> So 4 needles are easier to shift around than 2. OK.


Yup - I'm only using two at a time and the circle just flows round as if it were on a circular needle, only even easier because I don't have to move the stitches over the cable join.


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

I have Knitters pride sizes 2 and 3 40" bought specifically to knit 2 socks at a time. Also have the book "Two at a time SOCKS" and have watched you tube videos. As I said, I'll get it eventually. Thanks again.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I do agree with what you have said. I too have watched several videos and some are much easier to grasp than others. I'm going to grab my needles and yarn and watch the videos by liat gat and maybe knit along. I wish you the best of luck. 


Rubyslippers07 said:


> If you were responding to my original post I do have all the tools. It is the process I find cumbersome. But I'll get it eventually. I was just wondering if anyone had similar difficulty. No problem though I still have my DPNs. Thanks


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I love, love, love Magic Loop. Use it for all my socks, hats, sleeves and anything small. I can do anything with Magic Loop and don't have to buy any special needles -- i.e. dpn's -- or more than one set of needles in a size -- i.e. two circs -- I can do all my Magic Loop with just my set of interchangeables; and I'm not fiddling with 4 or 5 needles or two sets of circs. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

peachy51 said:


> I love, love, love Magic Loop. Use it for all my socks, hats, sleeves and anything small. I can do anything with Magic Loop and don't have to buy any special needles -- i.e. dpn's -- or more than one set of needles in a size -- i.e. two circs -- I can do all my Magic Loop with just my set of interchangeables; and I'm not fiddling with 4 or 5 needles or two sets of circs. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Me too. Heck I don't even have a set of interchangeables. I do everything, even I-cord, on 47"/48" circs.


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hilary4 said:


> Yup - I'm only using two at a time and the circle just flows round as if it were on a circular needle, only even easier because I don't have to move the stitches over the cable join.


I so understand what you said!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Yes, they are very flexible.



WindingRoad said:


> Yeah and they probably have very flexible cords.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

Besides the length of the cord, which needs to be long and flexible, the length of the tip is important to me. The longer tip fits my hand well. When I use the shorter tips, I feel like I am knitting with the tips of my fingers and my hands cramp. I tried the 9" sock needles and couldn't use them at all.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Jenjen59 said:


> Magic Loop is my least favorite way to knit. Some people swear by it, but I feel like I spend more time arranging the needles and cable than I do actually on the knitting. So, it's not you!!


I agree. I can do magic loop, but only use it for finishing up the top of a hat or mitten, etc. Too much time is wasted "dealing" with the long cord and rearranging your needles for me to ever knit an entire sock or mitten using magic loop. (Except for ONE that I knit just to try it). If you can't seem to get the hang of it, don't worry... You're not missing out on anything special.

When I decided to learn to knit socks, I wanted to learn DPNS, 2 circulars, one circular and magic loop. I completed one sock using each of the 4 methods to be able to understand how each worked and to decide which was best for me.

I still knit socks using several different methods... There is more than one way to "get there".... That's the great thing about knitting, we have many choices! Good luck to you!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I loveee watching liats vidios" I bought her magic loop vidios and they are very good!


MzKnitCro said:


> If you get the chance, watch this video. I watched videos before, and just could not get it, until I watched her. Curious to see if you have the same experience. Good Luck!


----------



## aquaciser1 (Aug 28, 2011)

I agree with you flower power. The thinner and more flexible the cables the easier it is to use. Also due to good old arthur I can't use the smaller circulars like 9" and 12". My fingers cramp up, so I usually use a 32" or 40"


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

I've not got magic loop down yet. Watched one demo on YouTube that said to keep the yarn on the back needle of the loop. Then decided to watch one more demo, and sure enough, that instructor said to keep the yarn on the front needle of the loop. Hmmmmm........


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Since I have hungry furniture that eats needles, circulars are the only way to go for me, and so I love Magic Loop. I just pretend it's three (or four) needles, separating each set of stitches with markers, and it works just fine.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Magic Loop for me wherever possible, but if you are happy with DPNs for socks etc, why change? We don't need to stress ourselves out over such issues, life's too short!


----------



## Globee (Sep 5, 2013)

Actually Hiya Hiya makes small circular needles that are 9 inches. They are especially for socks.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Fergablu2, i have been knitting heavy socks on a circular, 9in long circular, lsize 2.75, love it! And yesterday i bought a size 2 , 9in circular for reg sock wool, i only switch to dpns for the heel, i make the doulbe heel, then when o get to the foot section i am back on circular. Goes a lot faster, easier to cart around to doc office, dentist, hairdresser, etc. Mine are both hiyahiya.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I tried Magic Loop a couple times before it felt comfortable. I also use 2 circulars. DPNs were just Ok. They would take more practice. 

Good you you whatever method you use. Knit on...

Robin


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> Yes, I'd rather use DPNs. Does that cause a problem for you? sheesh!


I also prefer dpn.


----------



## bestgramma (Mar 14, 2012)

I really don't like magic loop. I prefer DP for socks & have never found it difficult.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flower_power said:


> For Magic Loop the trick is to have circulars with very flexible cables. I have a Boye Interchangeable set of circulars that are too stiff for Magic Loop. So I bought other brands of circulars in the sizes I use most. You need at least a 29" length.


The cable is essential- I almost gave up on magic loop the first time becuase the cable was so stiff it just wouldn'ty do what I want. (while unusual I have actually had one cable that was too floppy- but the cable has since been changed). It is favourite way of knitting socks (the KP workshop mentioned earlier were taught by me and they can still be read but not posted on. For those interested in 2 ciruclars I am currently teaching a workshop on this method- and 2 socks at once- as this is a current workshop you can post on this one. Theworkshop links are also availbe under this post.)


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

mom2dogs said:


> A friend taught me the cast on for magic loop (using one set of needles, not two), I practiced that until I could do it in my sleep. Then I bought the 2nd book Toe Up Two at a Time Socks by Melissa Morgan Oakes and went from there, her explantions are good and there are lots of good photos to back up written instructions.The best thing I've found since is Cat Bordhi's sweet tomato heel that eliminates heel gussets. I will tell you that the first pair was just plain old knit, no fancy patterns. There's enough to learn getting used to doing 2 at a time without have to read a pattern or chart. The joy of 2 at a time is when you're finished, you're finished, you don't have to do the same sock pattern again to get a pair. If I had to do that I'd never have a complete pair of socks. LOL


Love your avitar. I am going to try two at a time toe up. Thanks for inspiration.


----------



## prico48 (Sep 27, 2012)

Ditto for me! I'm actually having much more success with the 2 on 2 circulars.


----------



## Gamma Jan (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the links on magic loop. You all are making me nervous. I'm getting up the nerve to try magic loop. Tried dpn's and they kept falling out. Am on my first pair of socks using 12" circular & is going pretty good but would like to do 2 at a time toe up with magic loop. Wish me luck


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

Needless to say, me and magic loop do not get along. I tried it and was so confused I did not find it enjoyable. I love knitting on dp needles. For socks now that I have learned to do them on dp needles is my favorite way to go. And I am sure two socks at a time on magic loop is great, just not for me. I think we should do what is fun, comfortable, and relaxing and dp for me is the thing. And isn't knitting suppose to be fun and relaxing? I sure have that idea any way. Do what is comfortable for you!!!


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

You are not alone. I have tried Magic Loop, and understand, and can do it, but when I do Magic Loop, it looks terrible. Too much messing around for me. I just think it's easier to use the 9 or 12 inch circulars, and DPN's.


----------



## dalebeasley (Apr 7, 2013)

Me as well I have been knitting socks initially using two needles but needed to try a different way so tried the magic loop but gave up and am very happy using dpn's,this is an advancement as I didn't know that I could.


----------



## cbektas (Dec 11, 2012)

and me too! I just had a hard time 'getting' it and remembering what to do. I have no trouble with DPNs and have also got a size 1- nine inch- bamboo circ that I use for socks. I like it, but it did take a little time to learn how to hold such a small thing.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

cbektas said:


> and me too! I just had a hard time 'getting' it and remembering what to do. I have no trouble with DPNs and have also got a size 1- nine inch- bamboo circ that I use for socks. I like it, but it did take a little time to learn how to hold such a small thing.


That's the thing. Learning how to hold "such a small thing." Methinks my 82-year-old fingers are a tad too stiff, or maybe they've gotten too pudgy.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't know the length of the needles you are using, but if you get some fairly long ones --32 inches, and cast on 30 stitches, you should be able to move them to the center of the cable and divide them in half folding the cable and pulling on it so that half of the stitches are on one part of the cable and half are on other side. The first row might be hardest so I usually do about three rows before I divide the stitches. Then I always worry about the ladder that forms when the stitches are joined. If I pull the first two or three stitches tight, the ladder goes away after a few rows. I find magic loop is wonderful and use it all of the time recently. I let the loop between stitches twist one time to keep from pulling another ladder between sections. I had trouble the first time i tried, but I thought I could do magic loop the first time with less than ten stitches. Of course I could have, but I needed to see more stitches to start out. If you prefer double points, go for it. I like to use them sometimes even yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

shadypineslady said:


> That's the thing. Learning how to hold "such a small thing." Methinks my 82-year-old fingers are a tad too stiff, or maybe they've gotten too pudgy.


My fingers are over 20 years younger thn yours and can't hold the litt;e things either.


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

When I wanted to learn Magic Loop, I had to watch several videos before I could understand it. It seems as though no one can give you the full step by step instruction in one video. Seems like there was always a very important piece of instruction that was left out of each video. I think I had to watch at least 5 different ones. Because an important piece of instruction was left out of one but saw it in another video. Also, I felt it was too slow. But really, isn't every new technique a little slow when you first learn it? I kept trying and practicing. Sure I went back to the dpn, but as I kept at it until it became easier and understandable. I haven't used my dpn's in over a year now. I wish I could teach each and everyone of you the Magic Loop. Also, a lot of patience but it is well worth the effort. Just take a deep breath and forge on.


----------



## Mrsalwaysright (Jan 2, 2013)

I wanted to do the two toe up socks using magic loop - after I read the directions - many pages of directions - I said forget it and am doing the toe up on dpn's which I really like - I have a pattern for the toe up socks that is so simple you can make a pair a week in your spare time - I have used the two circular needles at a time and once I got the hang of it really liked it - good for baby hats in the round with no seam to sew up - Karen alabama


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

It might be easier to find someone who can show you how to do magic loop in person. I usually can pick things up from books, but just couldn't grasp magic loop. A friend showed me how, took about 3 minutes and I was flying around. Very easy once you wrap your mind around it. 

I like magic loop because you can use it for a whole project. Starting small(collar),getting larger(body of sweater) and small again(sleeves), all without having to change needles. I do a lot of baby sweaters and it makes it so easy to do them. I use it for socks,hats,anything it the round. Unless the needles size changes, it all gets done on one magic loop needle.

Don't give up. It is a wonderful tool to learn. Especially if you travel a lot. Great for portable projects too.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'd rather use my doublepoints too! No fuss. No loop to worry about!  I do understand wanting to learn new techniques. Pick it up another day and you will probably breeze through it. Do make sure you have a pattern written for magic loop and correct needles.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

Peggy Groves said:


> ..... Also, a lot of patience but it is well worth the effort. Just take a deep breath and forge on.


So that's what it is I don't have ..... a lot of patience. :lol:


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

I have tried and tried on this method. Still prefer dpn.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm going to keep on trying to master this .... just as soon as I master Russian Join.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I've always wanted to knit socks and absolutely hate DPNs. Tried it and failed. I took a class on the magic loop to make a cowl so that got the magic loop down for me. Got a good sock pattern for toe up using magic loop and read it several times before I started. I'm almost to the end of the toe section. Yeah! I even figured out a way to keep the two balls of yarn from getting all tangled up. One ball in my lap the other on the side. When I turn the needles I simply move the one on the side to the opposite side making sure it's not twisted.

The main problem I have is my DH. He's always wanting me to do something when I start knitting and I have to stop and help him. Would it sound really bad to just tell him to shut up and leave me alone with my knitting?


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

We all have our challenges or mountains to climb. I'm sure their is a knitting technique you avoid. I don't knit toe up socks because I have trouble with the cast on & I struggle with the magic loop, wish I didn't but I do. I knit socks with a 9" circular needle or double points (3) and I do just fine. I hope your reply was not intended to come across the way it did, there are plenty of "silly" questions on this site that do deserve a "what the heck" reply.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Jenjen59 said:


> Magic Loop is my least favorite way to knit. Some people swear by it, but I feel like I spend more time arranging the needles and cable than I do actually on the knitting. So, it's not you!!


Me too. I do use travelling loop when necessary but give me dpns for speed and neatness evet time.


----------



## Veggiequeen (Aug 11, 2012)

The other trick to doing Magic Loop is to make sure you are using needles with a SMOOTH transition from tips to cable. I love my Addi Sock Rockets. Had to buy a second pair because my "back up" socks were on a miserable pair of Susan Bates. BTW- back up socks are the pair that are in a spot where it is mindless knitting and are stuffed in my purse to be pulled out while waiting...


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I struggle with the magic loop & the cast on for toe up socks - there are more than enough ways to knit socks to please everyone.


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

I agree, Denise interchangeable needles do not slide well at all and use them only as a back up since I have enough needles to supply a country. Am sorry I ever bought them. Judy


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

What I find for myself in learning is that sometimes you have to keep trying and trying and after time 50 or so you actually get it. If I am frustrated I set it aside and go back to it when I am ready. I guess the continual climbing toward a goal may take a while but it does eventually come. So don't give up on it as the learning part can be the best of anything we do!


----------



## Blue_Carol (May 28, 2012)

I think that Myra Wood has a great tutorial --
http://myrawood.com/tutorials


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

If your loop disappears, then you are probably using the traveling loop method instead of magic loop. With magic loop you have 2 loops. One is created when you divide your stitches and the 2nd is created as you work across the front half of stitches.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Rubyslippers07 said:


> I can read patterns and charts-prefer circular needles for most of my knitting- and can knit socks comfortably on DPNs. BUT, when it comes to Magic loop knitting l can't seem to get it right. I've tried learning from books and videos ( no LYS to get instruction) and just when I think I've got it it magically goes away. Would love to get it right. Anyone have a similar problem or solved a similar problem? Or, is it just me?


I personally don't think magic loop is as magic as people make it out to be. For me shorter circs or two circs is the way to go!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

flower_power said:


> For Magic Loop the trick is to have circulars with very flexible cables. I have a Boye Interchangeable set of circulars that are too stiff for Magic Loop. So I bought other brands of circulars in the sizes I use most. You need at least a 29" length.


Agree. We are all different but magic loop is the ONLY way for me no porcupines for me.


----------



## Pickleft (Jan 15, 2014)

I love making socks for DH and I. Tried the short circular needles and got hand cramps but am very comfortable using DPs. However, I'm just gearing up to make DH another pair and have decided to give the Magic Loop a try. He wears a size 14 shoe so his socks seem to take forever - and then I have to make another one. (It's comparable to making sleeves for one of MY sweaters. LOL) Going to try the Magic Loop 2-at-a-time method. Doesn't look that hard so, hopefully, I'll master it with no problems.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Just don't see it.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

MzKnitCro said:


> If you get the chance, watch this video. I watched videos before, and just could not get it, until I watched her. Curious to see if you have the same experience. Good Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bjg523 (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree wholeheartedly. I always have to resort to saved videos to refresh my mind. Once I complete it, I question whether or not that it is right. I am going to have a look at that New Freedom video for sure.


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

Pigglezig said:


> It's not just you... it's me too


ditto... I just can't get the hang of magic loop, but do fine with circulars and DPNs.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

countryknitwit said:


> I can't knit socks with either the magic loop or 2 circulars. I do a beautiful job with them on DPN's. As long as you enjoy making them on DPN's, keep doing so--knitting is supposed to be relaxing


All my knitted socks are done on DPN's. Very nice result. 
Why choosing another method as long as you are satisfied and as long as you have a nice result. I agree, knitting is supposed to be relaxing, whatever method we use.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

it not just you... I find getting hit in the face with that darn cable so irritating.. then there are gaps in my knitting that I fret over until its all done... yes they seem to go away but I hate stretching my yarn like that... give me DPN's or 2 needles anytime... I get a little upset when ever anyone asks a question about DPN's that dozens of people try to convert them to Magic loop saying it is so much easier.. Not for everyone obviously  and not near as much fun to knit with... personally I think knitting should be fun... or I'd find another hobby.. LOL


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Me too.....I find it annoying and uncomfortable...


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

You aren't alone. I used magic loop for mittens and had the same problem. I doubt I will ever use the method again. But chunky yarn on large (15) needles made it necessary. jp


----------



## cbektas (Dec 11, 2012)

I am 60 and have arthritic hands but practice has given me the ability to get it to work for me.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

am w/ country knit wit and the others who prefer dpns. 
No,, have not tried the loop thjing, the videos show me. it is not for me w/ what is going on w/ learning now.

i prefer working w/ yarn not fussing w/ stuff that likely makes me tensee. 
the old ways were there when I needed them and for the time i have left will do what seems best for me.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Ronie said:


> it not just you... I find getting hit in the face with that darn cable so irritating.. then there are gaps in my knitting that I fret over until its all done... yes they seem to go away but I hate stretching my yarn like that... give me DPN's or 2 needles anytime... I get a little upset when ever anyone asks a question about DPN's that dozens of people try to convert them to Magic loop saying it is so much easier.. Not for everyone obviously  and not near as much fun to knit with... personally I think knitting should be fun... or I'd find another hobby.. LOL


So glad you posted! I am a very fast knitter... I found that the faster I went, the MORE I slapped myself in the face with that cord!!! Giggle, giggle, I thought I was the only one since I have never heard of anyone else "slapping themselves in the face" when working magic loop! Thanks for admitting this "side effect" and now I know I am not alone!!!!

I agree... If it's not fun, it's not worth doing.... I can buy socks, mittens and sweaters if I didn't enjoy knitting.

Thanks for (inadvertently) making me feel OK about admitting that cord slaps me in the face!  :roll:


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

A local shop here has sock Wed nights, anyone can go I wonder if they work with that idea, been thinking of checking them out


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

I agree, I too find all the "arranging" an aggravation. That is probably the biggest reason I have yet to knit a sock and really don't even like to knit sleeves for a sweater. Aren't we funny, I gladly fiddle with lace but don't like the fiddle of the magic loop. I use it only when I can't avoid it.



Jenjen59 said:


> Magic Loop is my least favorite way to knit. Some people swear by it, but I feel like I spend more time arranging the needles and cable than I do actually on the knitting. So, it's not you!!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

If the cord slaps you in your face you must knit with the needles under your chin or you have a 90" cord on the cable.


----------



## lindajjimenez (Aug 14, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I love magic loop - it is so easy. There really isn't any difference between that and knitting on a circular needle except you have more needle than you need and you pull it out between some of the stitches so that the points will meet and you can knit with them. I've been doing that for many years, long before it had a name. I started because I couldn't afford all the lengths of needles so had to 'make do' with what I had, and if I bought a new needle it was always the longest I could get, because 'what will hold a lot, will hold a little'


  :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## cbektas (Dec 11, 2012)

I use both DPNs and my nine inch circs. Magic Loop just isn't for me. I think I like the small circs best now that I have found my own comfort zone. Like I said before, it took practice, but now works for me on that tiny circ.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Different strokes for different folks. Everyone seems to think their method is best. I say do what's comfortable for you. I am currently a 2 socks/2 circulars workshop drop out but maybe I'll go back and try again after I learn how to knit one sock at a time on two circulars. (I'm past one toe) I've used dpn's for socks with no problem but prefer circular's for most everything else.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

Globee said:


> Actually Hiya Hiya makes small circular needles that are 9 inches. They are especially for socks.


My next needles. I do socks on 12", and would like to try 9". I don't have Sz 0, so will start with that. I enjoy doing my socks on the short needles. I did do a pair of tube socks on magic loop and it was fine, but to each his or her own. We should try everything. I haven't tried two circulars, but will do so some time. :lol:


----------



## TurtleEmz (Feb 9, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> Have you tried the knitfreedom videos?
> 
> http://knitfreedom.com/knitting-videos
> 
> I can knit with magic loop, but I still prefer using DPN's for socks, plus they don't really make circular needles in the tiny sizes that I prefer. I like magic loop for things that are knitted from the center out since it's really frustrating starting with two stitches per needle on four double points since they're always falling out.


I LOVE magic loop! I had a similar experience with center out knits when I made a ring bearer pillow that I just could not get started on dpns; magic loop saved that project for me :-D. I should also mention that I have a 40" circular size 1 (Knitter's Pride dreamz) that works perfectly for sock yarn and I've just learned how to do toe-up two-at-a-time socks using magic loop ( thanks to Anne.made at The Perfect Blend Yarn Yarn and Tea in Saugerties :thumbup: ) Anne's method will save me from "second sock syndrome"! There are lots of helpful videos on YouTube and I agree that knitfreedom has some of the best!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

TurtleEmz said:


> I LOVE magic loop! I had a similar experience with center out knits when I made a ring bearer pillow that I just could not get started on dpns; magic loop saved that project for me :-D. I should also mention that I have a 40" circular size 1 (Knitter's Pride dreamz) that works perfectly for sock yarn and I've just learned how to do toe-up two-at-a-time socks using magic loop ( thanks to Anne.made at The Perfect Blend Yarn Yarn and Tea in Saugerties :thumbup: ) Anne's method will save me from "second sock syndrome"! There are lots of helpful videos on YouTube and I agree that knitfreedom has some of the best!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Magic Loop 2AAT RULES!


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

Me too!!!



Pigglezig said:


> It's not just you... it's me too


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

soccerballetmom said:


> I love using Magic Loop to make 2 socks at one time on a single circular needle!


I'm with you its my favorite way to make a pair of socks all at once and both same size!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think Magic Loop is one of those things that seem so confusing at first, then finally the "Aha!" moment comes and it is the easiest method around. I personally found watching it was easier than trying to learn from reading.

IMHO, the more techniques we learn the better knitters we become. Each method comes in handy at one time or another. I think Magic Loop is well worth the time spent learning it. You may find you love it on a different project - knitting sleeves in the round for example - if not socks.

If you like DPNs, then use them. Go with whatever helps you enjoy your knitting. I personally love DPNs, but at first I was petrified of them because I had tried to learn using slippery Sue Bates 7" needles. I read here on KP about learning using very short needles in wood or bamboo, since they grab the yarn. I bought an inexpensive set of 4" bamboo needles and tried it. LOVED IT!! It took a little practice to learn how to avoid ladders and how to cast on multiple needles, but then I was flying. I find it the easiest for me because those small circs hurt my hands and I find I have to constantly re-position the stitches so they move along the needles, since you are using so few stitches on projects like socks. For socks I would only use a method that would let me knit both socks at once. That's my choice. I respect that other knitters would choose to use a different technique. I don't "need" to have other knitters use my methods, and I enjoy reading how others knit because it helps me learn. My advice is to try all methods available to you with an open mind, to see if there is something different you haven't tried yet that may turn out to be your favorite. Then go with what works for you. 

AK, as far as the loop hitting you in the face - why would you knit with the project that close to your face? Isn't that a little dangerous? If you need to hold your knitting that close to be able to see it, maybe you should check out those "cheaters" glasses they sell everywhere. Then you could hold your project down towards you lap - much safer for your eyes with those knitting needles. If nothing else, the glasses would act as safety glasses to protect your eyes whenever you knit. And you don't necessarily need to use such a long cable that it could hit you. I have successfully used a 32" for small projects. Please be careful!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Nope, it's definitely not just you. I've tried to learn the Magic Loop from various sources and have had absolutely no luck. I'm glad I like working with dpns!

Hazel


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> The actual needles, not the cord, do vary in length. I don't like that either. The new Nova by knitter's pride are all very long even the 1.5US. But I do use the 47" cords so I'm hoping that will help.
> 
> I think Us Magic Loopers need to complain to the needle makers. LOL.


Addi makes a set of lace interchanceable needles that are shorter than the normal size. The set comes with size us4 to us 11 an it comes with 5 different cables on of which is 40" . Perfect for magic loop. Another plus is that the Addi Click system works very well, no mor needle and cable accedently seperating in the middle of the project.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I think people try too hard with magic loop. I find it just comes naturally when working in the round. I do traveling loop with just one loop that begins at the beginning of the row and travels around as you knit the row. Magic loop where 2 loops seem to work. Try relaxing and focusing on the knitting and not the loop and see how it goes.


This is exactly what I do. Forget about "magic". It's just a way to use the long cable to move the stitches around the circle.


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

And me, too!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Veggiequeen said:


> The other trick to doing Magic Loop is to make sure you are using needles with a SMOOTH transition from tips to cable. I love my Addi Sock Rockets. Had to buy a second pair because my "back up" socks were on a miserable pair of Susan Bates. BTW- back up socks are the pair that are in a spot where it is mindless knitting and are stuffed in my purse to be pulled out while waiting...


I agree 100% - although I also love my Hiya Hiyas for magic loop, when I discovered the sock rockets I immediately noticed a big difference. Sock rockets are all I use for sock knitting anymore.


----------



## Retiredhoosier (Mar 12, 2011)

I can't figure out the Magic Loop either...I love to make socks and use 4 DPNs. Figure if "if it isn't broke, don't try to fix it."


----------



## bonniephillips (Feb 15, 2014)

Addi makes circs down to 000. I personally like the 20 inch ones.


----------



## bonniephillips (Feb 15, 2014)

I don't really care for the magic loop, so it's not just you. I got hooked on using 2 circs, rather than DPNs, when I rode a commuter bus. Imagine dropping one of your needles... ugh.


----------



## shirlfish (Feb 12, 2011)

I went to youtube and the best instructions were from Liat Gat from freedom knitting.com
She goes very slowly, explains as she shows you how to cast on, keep count and everything.
The best part is you can stop the video or go back. Try this before giving up. It is wonderful to have to deal with only one set of needles.
Good luck


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I just got 9" circulars for socks so don't have to bother with any of the other methods. Before that I did 2 circulars and they worked fine.


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

cydneyjo said:


> Since I have hungry furniture that eats needles, circulars are the only way to go for me, and so I love Magic Loop. I just pretend it's three (or four) needles, separating each set of stitches with markers, and it works just fine.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

afoster said:


> I've always wanted to knit socks and absolutely hate DPNs. Tried it and failed. I took a class on the magic loop to make a cowl so that got the magic loop down for me. Got a good sock pattern for toe up using magic loop and read it several times before I started. I'm almost to the end of the toe section. Yeah! I even figured out a way to keep the two balls of yarn from getting all tangled up. One ball in my lap the other on the side. When I turn the needles I simply move the one on the side to the opposite side making sure it's not twisted.
> 
> The main problem I have is my DH. He's always wanting me to do something when I start knitting and I have to stop and help him. Would it sound really bad to just tell him to shut up and leave me alone with my knitting?


Maybe you could tell him you're going to be knitting in the next few hours or however long and if there is anything he needs help with--better ask now or he will have to wait until you are done knitting because you do not want to be interrupted. If it is a big project-have him wait until another day--just an idea.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Liat does produce some very good videos. BUT... she does not always have the best advice on knitting English style (carrying yarn in the right hand) so take her comments about how to work in that style with a grain of salt. That being said, she is a continental style knitter and does a great job with those instructions.



shirlfish said:


> I went to youtube and the best instructions were from Liat Gat from freedom knitting.com
> She goes very slowly, explains as she shows you how to cast on, keep count and everything.
> The best part is you can stop the video or go back. Try this before giving up. It is wonderful to have to deal with only one set of needles.
> Good luck


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

I love my 9" circulars. But everyone has their favorite way isn't it great! Life would be boring it we all liked one way to do things. Find your favorite way and go for it.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Rubyslippers07 said:


> I can read patterns and charts-prefer circular needles for most of my knitting- and can knit socks comfortably on DPNs. BUT, when it comes to Magic loop knitting l can't seem to get it right. I've tried learning from books and videos ( no LYS to get instruction) and just when I think I've got it it magically goes away. Would love to get it right. Anyone have a similar problem or solved a similar problem? Or, is it just me?


I love Magic Loop...let me see if I can create a mental, visual picture for you, if that may help. Think of the main component of the ML as a smiley face, and the "excess" cable as loopy ears on each side of the smiley face. Your objective is to create a smaller circumference around which your stitches must reach/stretch by pulling the "excess" cable out of the "circle" on each side...it doesn't have to be exact, just what works for you. I've found that one of my loopy-ears needs to be at my working needle/right needle, so that I have freedom of movement of my working needle (right hand). All of my circular needles have 40" cables so that I can use ML whenever I choose...which is quite often. Please let me know if I may be of any further help...at least, I hope that this helps! Happy knitting!!


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

tried it but didn't really enjoy using this method. I enjoy knitting, using dpns, so will just continue doing so.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

No its not you. As you say lots of people swear by it but I found it awkward and unweildy. I use 2 circs and am very happy with that method.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I had trouble with it for a while and then it just seem to work for me. I got comfortable with it when knitting a "monster" stuffed toy. I just followed the instructions and illustrations in the book. (Of course, I can't remember the name of the book which I borrowed from my daughter. PM me if you really want the book title, and I'll get it for you. I would add that I think the above comment about flexible cables is right on!

M


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Me too, she keeps it simple.



cbjlinda said:


> I loveee watching liats vidios" I bought her magic loop vidios and they are very good!


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

I used to absolutely choose 2 circs until I decided to learn magic loop a second time, years after trying it and hating it. Now, I use that almost exclusively and I really like the traveling loop as others have mentioned whenever it works. You never know, maybe summertime will be magic loop time for you. Or not. . Happy knitting.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

me,too. my fingers are too old to do all that twisting.lol


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I was messing up with the separation part, I didn't keep them close together, so my stitches would be tight on one side. After watching her squeeze the cord, and seeing how she moved the stitches, helped me. Good Luck to you.



dauntiekay said:


> I have not done the magic loop but this video does show it simply so that I can follow along and maybe get it. I think I might just try the magic loop soon. Thanks for the video helps.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Smiling at the cord being in the way. Must be an issue, since Liat even shows you how to position it in her video


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Rubyslippers07 said:


> I can read patterns and charts-prefer circular needles for most of my knitting- and can knit socks comfortably on DPNs. BUT, when it comes to Magic loop knitting l can't seem to get it right. I've tried learning from books and videos ( no LYS to get instruction) and just when I think I've got it it magically goes away. Would love to get it right. Anyone have a similar problem or solved a similar problem? Or, is it just me?


There are lots of people who have had trouble with ML... these links were what I used to learn the process:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pmxRDZ-cwo
Knitting Magic Loop for me meant starting with a closed cast on for socks. The above videos are what I used...over and over until I "got it"...

I must admit after knitting more socks than I can count...I had some difficulty working two fingerless mitts at once. (it was a bit difficult even casting on for those fingerless mitts.) And I LOVE Magic Loop knitting. So if you are really wanting to learn the process...I believe that socks are an easier way to learn the technique. I also recommend a 40" needle (since that is what I learned with...and find very comfortable. Find a needle that has a very smooth join with the cable...because a rough join will make the movement of the yarn a challenge for you. I would also recommend that you have a thin cable on your circular needle (the tubular cable on some of the cheap Chinese needles can be cumbersome with the yarn not wanting to slide easily along the cable) 
Also when working in the round with ML it is important to keep the cable portion of the needle very close to the working needle to help to avoid "ladders" in your item.

There are lots of people here on this site that much prefer working on very short needles...and if that is your preference, go for that. But if you have any desire to knit two of anything at one time... socks, mitts, even sleeves of sweaters... Magic Loop technique will make your life easier as you can be absolutely certain that both items will be exactly the same size (at least length-wise).

Jane


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Rubyslippers07 said:


> I can read patterns and charts-prefer circular needles for most of my knitting- and can knit socks comfortably on DPNs. BUT, when it comes to Magic loop knitting l can't seem to get it right. I've tried learning from books and videos ( no LYS to get instruction) and just when I think I've got it it magically goes away. Would love to get it right. Anyone have a similar problem or solved a similar problem? Or, is it just me?


I think the secret is to finish the row on the one needle and then line that needle up with the other needle so you have two needles in one hand facing the same way, Then draw the one needle out so that you have a loop at both ends and start knitting from the needle with the stitches. You must have a loop at both ends. Knit form that needle and when you get to the end, line them up again. I had a good instruction pictorial but I can't find it now. I'll keep looking. It shows it and makes it easier. Hope I didn't confuse you more. I started knitting socks with DPNs, did 2 circulars when Cat came out with her book and instructions. Then I discovered magic loop and I have been using that ever since. I like all three really but chose the ML.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Rubyslippers07 said:


> I can read patterns and charts-prefer circular needles for most of my knitting- and can knit socks comfortably on DPNs. BUT, when it comes to Magic loop knitting l can't seem to get it right. I've tried learning from books and videos ( no LYS to get instruction) and just when I think I've got it it magically goes away. Would love to get it right. Anyone have a similar problem or solved a similar problem? Or, is it just me?


Not just you, I can do DPNs and two circulars just fine, but seem to have fumble fingers when it comes to magic loop.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

jinx said:


> I also found sock patterns confusing when I tried to make them using two circular needles. It was confusing because the pattern contained all the information about needle 1,3,4, and 2. I finally found a pattern written specifically for using two circulars. It was much easier using that pattern. Are you using a pattern written for magic loop?


Two circular needles are not really Magic Loop... similar...but not same.
Jane


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Yes, I would much rather use 4 DPN's. For me it is easier and much faster.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

babsbarb said:


> I have been trying to do toddler mittens with magic loop. I just can't get it to work. I think it is because the tips are too long. Is that possible?


Could be your cable is too short. I knit toe up socks two at time...fingerless mitts two at a time...boot cuffs two at a time... no matter what size the items are...they work just fine for me on a 40" length cable.
Jane


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

Jenjen59 said:


> Magic Loop is my least favorite way to knit. Some people swear by it, but I feel like I spend more time arranging the needles and cable than I do actually on the knitting. So, it's not you!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

beejay said:


> Yes, I would much rather use 4 DPN's. For me it is easier and much faster.


Me too. I wish I had the money back that I spent on the hateful "magic" needles.


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

MzKnitCro said:


> If you get the chance, watch this video. I watched videos before, and just could not get it, until I watched her. Curious to see if you have the same experience. Good Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ddwand (Sep 3, 2011)

Go for it! I'm 83 and learned to make socks using the Magic Loop method, toe up, two at a time, a couple of years ago and haven't looked back. I think I have more socks than I need, but I still have more fingering for more socks.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Rubyslippers07 said:


> I can read patterns and charts-prefer circular needles for most of my knitting- and can knit socks comfortably on DPNs. BUT, when it comes to Magic loop knitting l can't seem to get it right. I've tried learning from books and videos ( no LYS to get instruction) and just when I think I've got it it magically goes away. Would love to get it right. Anyone have a similar problem or solved a similar problem? Or, is it just me?


Not just you. I have tried, gotten it right, but, don't like the method. I prefer DPNs or 2 circs.


----------



## Jane171 (Mar 11, 2013)

I use only 2 size 0 circulars when knitting socks, and have seen circulars in smaller sizes than that. It's easy to keep track of which circular I'm knitting on because I'll use 1 circular in bamboo, and the other in steel. And Knitpicks make a light-colored birch needle, and a dark multi-colored birch. These work great!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> The actual needles, not the cord, do vary in length. I don't like that either. The new Nova by knitter's pride are all very long even the 1.5US. But I do use the 47" cords so I'm hoping that will help.
> 
> I think Us Magic Loopers need to complain to the needle makers. LOL.


I prefer the needle portion of my 40" circular needles to be 5"... The shorter needles just make my hands hurt. I have some HiyaHyia needles that are the shorter ones...and they stay in the case.
Jane


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

babsbarb said:


> Thanks, I will give it another try this evening. I do have several types of circulars. Some cheap bamboo, some metal and a set of interchangeables by Denise. I don't care for the Denise cables, but live and learn. I just bought them this winter from here, maybe with practice I will learn to like them.


The only interchangeable needles I had for years and years is my set of Denise interchangeables.... Loved them, right up to the day I started knitting socks with fingering yarn and size 2 and less. 
I now own several brands, some interchangeable... most fixed. ChiaoGoo has interchangeable at size 2 and up (so I do have some of them) as does HyiaHiya (own the small set)... and lots of fixed in sizes 0, 1, 1.5, 2, 2.5, and 3 ...Brands vary ChiaoGoo, Cubics, Addi, and my new favorite is the Kollage Square Circular needles (with the firm cable) These needles are very comfortable on my arthritic hands...and seem to knit at least 1 needle size tighter than any of the other brands of needles that I own.
Jane.


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

Magic loop is my favourite method but it took me a while to get the hang of it. It's great if you can sit by someone who's actually knitting it. It makes knitting 2 socks at a time so much easier.


----------



## Patricia McCurry (Feb 18, 2013)

YAY,Chickie! I thought I had 'cheated' when I first had to make do with a longer circular than the pattern called for. It just made sense to me. I felt so inventive - having never heard of magic loop (or more properly traveling loop). Just like when I had been ill and out of school in the third grade and had to make up some arithmatic homework on my own - I thought I invented long division and was SO proud of myself.
LOL!!!


----------



## HoneyH (Jun 4, 2012)

Rubyslippers07 said:


> I can read patterns and charts-prefer circular needles for most of my knitting- and can knit socks comfortably on DPNs. BUT, when it comes to Magic loop knitting l can't seem to get it right. I've tried learning from books and videos ( no LYS to get instruction) and just when I think I've got it it magically goes away. Would love to get it right. Anyone have a similar problem or solved a similar problem? Or, is it just me?


Magic Loop seems like so much pushing the stitches around the needles and cables. That is why I do everything on circulars, using 9" & 12" circulars for socks. (thanks to Amy & Eric & their great notes!). It just seems more efficient. Not that we knit for efficiency but for pleasure and usefulness, however, the practical side of me kinda likes doing things more easily.

Loads of people on here love all methods so you just find your grove and go with it!!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

chickkie said:


> If the cord slaps you in your face you must knit with the needles under your chin or you have a 90" cord on the cable.


LOL ... just what I was thinking Chickkie :mrgreen:

Every pair of socks I have made has been done on Magic Loop and I have yet to slap myself or my dog in the face with my cable! :shock:


----------



## Kathiediev (Feb 23, 2014)

I use wonderful 9" and 12" circulars to do socks and any small knit like baby sleeves. LOVE them!


----------



## minimouse45 (Aug 25, 2013)

I found out the same thing. Magic loop seemed to be just fighting me all the way until I started relaxing and "walking " the yarn down the needle.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

HoneyH said:


> Magic Loop seems like so much pushing the stitches around the needles and cables. That is why I do everything on circulars, using 9" & 12" circulars for socks. (thanks to Amy & Eric & their great notes!). It just seems more efficient. Not that we knit for efficiency but for pleasure and usefulness, however, the practical side of me kinda likes doing things more easily.
> 
> Loads of people on here love all methods so you just find your grove and go with it!!


If you want efficient, go for two at a time on Magic Loop. Now that is truly efficient.
Jane


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

I had a real hard time with circulars until I got the right needles. On Thanksgiving last I lost thirteen years of needles and was so heart broken. 'Then I decided to look at this as a blessing. I went out and bought HiyaHiya bamboo and metal sharp sets (yikes I put them on my credit card). Now I can do the magic loop because the Hiya cables are so flexible and easy to work with. What a difference.

Good luck


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

It's not just you. I find using 2 circs is much easier and more like using DPNs that are attached. More intuitive for me.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I would rather use dpn's especially for socks, as I find my tension is much more even and taut than with any other method, especially 12 inch circular which I think stretches your stitches and makes you knitting look loose and uneven. Just saying.


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

KnitterNatalie said:


> I love Magic Loop...let me see if I can create a mental, visual picture for you, if that may help. Think of the main component of the ML as a smiley face, and the "excess" cable as loopy ears on each side of the smiley face. Your objective is to create a smaller circumference around which your stitches must reach/stretch by pulling the "excess" cable out of the "circle" on each side...it doesn't have to be exact, just what works for you. I've found that one of my loopy-ears needs to be at my working needle/right needle, so that I have freedom of movement of my working needle (right hand). All of my circular needles have 40" cables so that I can use ML whenever I choose...which is quite often. Please let me know if I may be of any further help...at least, I hope that this helps! Happy knitting!!


Everyone has been so helpful and supportive with their suggestions and comments but yours certainly was inventive in its approach. I've decided to give ML another try in the summer when I'll have more time. I know,along with other suggestions, I'll be thinking "smiley face with ears". Thank you and thanks all.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

soccerballetmom said:


> Both my Knit Picks Harmony interchangeables and my ChiaiGoo TWIST Red Lace interchagebles work great for Magic Loop.


Those are my needles for Magic Loop also. The key is the length and more importantly in my opinion, the flexibility of the cables. Heavier , thicker cables just won't work well for Magic Loop.


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> So you rather arrange 4 needles instead of 2? And the loop is just hanging out. Not bothering you unless you want it to. Try using a longer loop i.e. 40 or 48 inch.


YES!


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

grammacat said:


> I would rather use dpn's especially for socks, as I find my tension is much more even and taut than with any other method, especially 12 inch circular which I think stretches your stitches and makes you knitting look loose and uneven. Just saying.


Agree!


----------



## chemknitter (Feb 5, 2014)

I tried magic loop first with the wrong type of circular needle and hated it. Once I switched to Chiagoo Red Lace, magic loop became, well, magically easy to do.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

For the most part I agree with you - I use a 9" circular & it works great.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Jenjen59 said:


> Magic Loop is my least favorite way to knit. Some people swear by it, but I feel like I spend more time arranging the needles and cable than I do actually on the knitting. So, it's not you!!


Yes, me too. I get annoyed with having to move the loop and move the loop and move the loop.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

It's not just you. I actually don't like magic loop. I knit on two circulars. I use modified magic loop for things that either increase up to the size or decrease.


----------



## SammieV (Aug 8, 2012)

I learned to do magic loop by watching the videos done by VeryPink. It goes step by step and is very clear with the instructions, I would highly recommend her videos for magic loop as well as many other techniques. Good luck and stick with it. I much prefer magic loop than chasing stitches which fall off the end of a dp.


----------



## KrisDW (Dec 12, 2013)

I learned Magic Loop from the booklet called "Magic Loop." It's very clear and basic. I think a 40" cable is ideal, just my preference, and Addi Turbo sock rockets are fabulous! I switched to Magic Loop because I am a klutz; I was always dropping the DPs and losing them in the car, the couch ;-) I agree with the knitter who advised to stick with what you like best, there's no wrong or right, just the fun of sock knitting.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

I prefer DPNs.

I find adjusting the loop is more time consuming than switching from needle to needle and not as smooth an action. For me, the short circulars are difficult to work with and I don't like the way they stretch the material. Plus it's hard to keep sliding the -- make that tugging-- the material around the circle.

I also really love the way the smaller DPN's bend to fit my grip. Wish they were all curved like my 1's and 2's. Hmmmmm --- just had an idea -- gonna see if there's a way I can get a bend into my larger needles.

I do like working with 2 16" circulars. One less needle change cuts time considerably. Haven't tried with 2 of the shorter circulars.

And.....I have 1/2 ton of needles now and would rather spend the $$$ on Y A R N.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

You are welcome 



JMBeals said:


> Thanx so much for this video. I've been doing my own version of magic loop (learned from an English-style video), but this one shows it continental style, and, for me, makes it much simpler..........and now I'd be able to do 2 items at once.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> Have you tried the knitfreedom videos?
> 
> http://knitfreedom.com/knitting-videos
> 
> I can knit with magic loop, but I still prefer using DPN's for socks, plus they don't really make circular needles in the tiny sizes that I prefer. I like magic loop for things that are knitted from the center out since it's really frustrating starting with two stitches per needle on four double points since they're always falling out.


AHHHHHHHHH that sound good.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-125742-1.html
> workshops # 10 & 13 located at above link.
> 
> http://tutorials.knitpicks.com/wptutorials/?s=magic+loop&submit.x=14&submit.y=10
> ...


Cindye6556 -- Just wondering what your avatar critter is? ((Way back on page 1))


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

For those who do Magic Loop, do any of you do it using bamboo needles?


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Rubyslippers07 said:


> I can read patterns and charts-prefer circular needles for most of my knitting- and can knit socks comfortably on DPNs. BUT, when it comes to Magic loop knitting l can't seem to get it right. I've tried learning from books and videos ( no LYS to get instruction) and just when I think I've got it it magically goes away. Would love to get it right. Anyone have a similar problem or solved a similar problem? Or, is it just me?


 knitted two pair that way couldn't stand it !!!!!got crazy mixed up ...so I did 97 pairs this way ------->on the DPNS<----- I am now as happy as happy as can be


----------



## HoneyH (Jun 4, 2012)

JTM said:


> If you want efficient, go for two at a time on Magic Loop. Now that is truly efficient.
> Jane


I agree, two at a time would be so nifty. I may give it a whirl when I decide to give Magic Loop another chance. It is great to have so many choices to fit our different likes and personalities.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Gerripho wrote:
Yes, I'd rather use DPNs. Does that cause a problem for you? sheesh!



WindingRoad said:


> No more than Magic Loop. But don't say you have to arrange 2 needles doing Magic Loop as if it were a burden.


Well, it is a burden to me -- DPNs arrange themselves. Knit 2 pair of kneehis with the ml and altho I did get the hang of it, prefer the DPNs.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

WindingRoad wrote:
So 4 needles are easier to shift around than 2. OK.



babsbarb said:


> IMHO sometimes Yes. Sometimes that loop is just a pain. Like I said, it might be easier for you with the magic loop, but it isn't for everyone.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

It is really only 3 that are carrying the fabric. And they do "take care of themselves". Perhaps for you they are more difficult to handle than ml, but other folks are perfectly comfortable with DPNs.

If everyone liked the same thing there would be only 1 color in the world.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jules934 said:


> WindingRoad wrote:
> So 4 needles are easier to shift around than 2. OK.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


So which is it?


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

It's not just you. I get totally confused. My daughter knits socks like nobody's business that way but I just can't. What I have found what is MUCH easier for me is the use of 8" or 9" circulars for socks. I absolutely LOVE them. I buy two of each size so I work on two socks together. That keeps me away from the second sock syndrome. When I get to the end of a cuff down sock and it's too small for one circ, I use two to finish up. I use stitch makers with numbered beads for numbering what would be the double point needle numbers. I love it. Once I found this method I gave all of my 40" sock rocket needles to my daughter. She was glad to get them.....I was glad to get rid of them. Try it, you might like it as well.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Take a look at the Traveling Loop Video. It might be a little easier to follow.


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm with you, gave up and use my DPNs.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Try you tube. That is how I finally got the hang of it and now use magic loop almost all the time. Take your time and it will come.


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

Jules934 said:


> Gerripho wrote:
> Yes, I'd rather use DPNs. Does that cause a problem for you? sheesh!
> 
> Well, it is a burden to me -- DPNs arrange themselves. Knit 2 pair of kneehis with the ml and altho I did get the hang of it, prefer the DPNs.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I love magic loop - it is so easy. There really isn't any difference between that and knitting on a circular needle except you have more needle than you need and you pull it out between some of the stitches so that the points will meet and you can knit with them. I've been doing that for many years, long before it had a name. I started because I couldn't afford all the lengths of needles so had to 'make do' with what I had, and if I bought a new needle it was always the longest I could get, because 'what will hold a lot, will hold a little'


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jules934 said:


> WindingRoad wrote:
> So 4 needles are easier to shift around than 2. OK.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


When I use DPN's I use 5. That's how they come in the package now-a-days. And color has nothing to do with ML. You can use any color you like.

BTW I never said I have trouble with DPN's. I use them when I feel like it. I was brought up on them I was also brought up on black and white TV.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I love magic loop - it is so easy. There really isn't any difference between that and knitting on a circular needle except you have more needle than you need and you pull it out between some of the stitches so that the points will meet and you can knit with them. I've been doing that for many years, long before it had a name. I started because I couldn't afford all the lengths of needles so had to 'make do' with what I had, and if I bought a new needle it was always the longest I could get, because 'what will hold a lot, will hold a little'


My experience as well. Just made sense.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

It isn't just you! I have problems with magic loop, I just use 2 circulars the same size and do like with 2 socks at a time!! Kinda like magic loop without the loop. Does that make any sense at all??


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I love magic loop - it is so easy. There really isn't any difference between that and knitting on a circular needle except you have more needle than you need and you pull it out between some of the stitches so that the points will meet and you can knit with them. I've been doing that for many years, long before it had a name. I started because I couldn't afford all the lengths of needles so had to 'make do' with what I had, and if I bought a new needle it was always the longest I could get, because 'what will hold a lot, will hold a little'


Reckon that's the best answer I have read re magic loop. It is so simple, it is almost embarrassing. Agree with everything you say chickkie.


----------



## joyce ott (Oct 19, 2013)

I have never throught of that, i like that saying, thank you,were never to old too learn something new, i'm 74, and still learning new stitchesl


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

I wish I could help you I use magic loop for everything. Very rarely do I use dpns. Can't remember the last time uses dpns. Have given most of my dpns away. Only kept a couple.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

Me too, I was heartbroken, and sold mine onto some else who can work the [email protected] thing


----------



## Ros1951 (Feb 23, 2014)

I use VeryPink Knits on You Tube. Very well done.


----------



## smj6112 (Oct 30, 2011)

I just want to let you know that I too struggled with magic loop for a while. Struggling with the needles. I recently purchased Addis Sock Rocket circulars and absolutely love, love them. I had tried the chiagoo interchangeable needles, hated them, I did more frogging than I did knitting, and the yarn did not slide smoothly over the join. I sold them for a lot less than I paid. The last sock I started I took out 4 times. The Addis needles are so smooth and the cable does not get in the way at all. Glad I found them, my sock knitting is finally in sync.


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> When I use DPN's I use 5. That's how they come in the package now-a-days. And color has nothing to do with ML. You can use any color you like.
> 
> BTW I never said I have trouble with DPN's. I use them when I feel like it. I was brought up on them I was also brought up on black and white TV.


I use 5 DPNs to knit with though I learned on 4.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

runswithscissors said:


> :thumbup:


I was gonna mention an outhouse but thought better of it... at that time. LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

afoster said:


> I've always wanted to knit socks and absolutely hate DPNs. Tried it and failed. I took a class on the magic loop to make a cowl so that got the magic loop down for me. Got a good sock pattern for toe up using magic loop and read it several times before I started. I'm almost to the end of the toe section. Yeah! I even figured out a way to keep the two balls of yarn from getting all tangled up. One ball in my lap the other on the side. When I turn the needles I simply move the one on the side to the opposite side making sure it's not twisted.
> 
> The main problem I have is my DH. He's always wanting me to do something when I start knitting and I have to stop and help him. Would it sound really bad to just tell him to shut up and leave me alone with my knitting?


And with a little more length if you have centre pull balls of yarn you can put them in the sock and then very easy.


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> I was gonna mention an outhouse but thought better of it... at that time. LOL


Yup, we still had an outhouse. They are a point of pride on the old farms around here.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

runswithscissors said:


> Yup, we still had an outhouse. They are a point of pride on the old farms around here.


All I can say is your bums really got cold this time of year. Not reading in that john.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Jenjen59 said:


> Magic Loop is my least favorite way to knit. Some people swear by it, but I feel like I spend more time arranging the needles and cable than I do actually on the knitting. So, it's not you!!


That would be me as well. Just too much fiddling....


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

I prefer knitting my socks one at a time on a circular needle (40" cable). I also like the DPN method. I have not mastered two at a time on two circular needles. I can't seem to figure out how to get started with the casting on the two needles. Once I get started i think I could accomplish the knitting. This has been my experience so far. The getting started is the hard part for me.


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

olbiddy said:


> Magic Loop for me wherever possible, but if you are happy with DPNs for socks etc, why change? We don't need to stress ourselves out over such issues, life's too short!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Does it really matter which method of knitting each one of us prefers? Knitting is supposed to be fun and relaxing. Let's all use the method we are most comfortable with and knit and have fun.


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Everyone is different. We all have our faves. I have tried magic loop and using two circulars. I still prefer my dpn's. :twisted:


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

heidisoma said:


> Does it really matter which method of knitting each one of us prefers? Knitting is supposed to be fun and relaxing. Let's all use the method we are most comfortable with and knit and have fun.


IMHO you are correct: It doesn't matter which way you knit, but it can be interesting and enlightening to hear what each person likes and why. It's a good way to learn about a little "trick" or tip that might help you, or let you see a method in a different way. Personally, I enjoy hearing what others are doing and why.

The only time it becomes a problem is when someone starts insisting their way is the best and only way, and tries to "convert" everyone to using what they like.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

I agree, I am working on my first sock and find double points best for me, even if the ones I have are too long,
concentrating on the knitting not the needles. I started using two circulars and expensive yarn but turned to the DPs and yarn I picked up at Big Lots and I,m enjoying the knitting now.



Jenjen59 said:


> Magic Loop is my least favorite way to knit. Some people swear by it, but I feel like I spend more time arranging the needles and cable than I do actually on the knitting. So, it's not you!!


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> All I can say is your bums really got cold this time of year. Not reading in that john.


Especially not this year - you would get freezer burns.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

larlie said:


> Reckon that's the best answer I have read re magic loop. It is so simple, it is almost embarrassing. Agree with everything you say chickkie.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

I'll stick with my DPN's and save the $$$ to heat the bathroom. :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Definitely not just you!!! Maybe Flower-power's answer is right. My cables may be too stiff but it seems so awkward to me anyway.


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> IMHO you are correct: It doesn't matter which way you knit, but it can be interesting and enlightening to hear what each person likes and why. It's a good way to learn about a little "trick" or tip that might help you, or let you see a method in a different way. Personally, I enjoy hearing what others are doing and why.
> 
> The only time it becomes a problem is when someone starts insisting their way is the best and only way, and tries to "convert" everyone to using what they like.


  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

diane647 said:


> I prefer knitting my socks one at a time on a circular needle (40" cable). I also like the DPN method. I have not mastered two at a time on two circular needles. I can't seem to figure out how to get started with the casting on the two needles. Once I get started i think I could accomplish the knitting. This has been my experience so far. The getting started is the hard part for me.


Patty Joy has a great You Tube video. 2 At A Time Toe Up Magic Loop Cast On. Google.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have made my premie baby beanies magic loop because there are too few stitches.


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Patty Joy has a great You Tube video. 2 At A Time Toe Up Magic Loop Cast On. Google.


Thank you for the info. I think that I was not clear when I said that I preferred to knit one sock at a time on circular needles. I neglected to say (using the Magic Loop Method). Where I am having trouble is starting the cast on to two circular needles for toe up two at a time on two circular needles. I tried to follow Darowils instruction but I am still confused.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

diane647 said:


> Thank you for the info. I think that I was not clear when I said that I preferred to knit one sock at a time on circular needles. I neglected to say (using the Magic Loop Method). Where I am having trouble is starting the cast on to two circular needles for toe up two at a time on two circular needles. I tried to follow Darowils instruction but I am still confused.


Try Patty Joy. What could be easier than wrapping your yarn up around the back of two parallel needles.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

I haven't tried the 2 circulars method yet, but I would be open to learning. The one I have tried is the sock on the one really long circular. I thought I could do with a circular needle with a cord shorter than 40". I was wrong. Then I went looking for the size I needed with the cord length I needed. Good luck, at least where I live. I think you have to have a set of interchangeables to be able to make what you need to work with, and they're not in my budget. Think I'll cling to the old way for now.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Cheryl_K said:


> I haven't tried the 2 circulars method yet, but I would be open to learning. The one I have tried is the sock on the one really long circular. I thought I could do with a circular needle with a cord shorter than 40". I was wrong. Then I went looking for the size I needed with the cord length I needed. Good luck, at least where I live. I think you have to have a set of interchangeables to be able to make what you need to work with, and they're not in my budget. Think I'll cling to the old way for now.


I don't use my interchangeables for Magic Loop because the smallest needle that comes with my set is a #4. I use a #2 for socks. And you are right, the cable needs to be long enough. I ordered a #2 40-inch fixed cable needle from KnitPicks and used that for some time. Then I found the Addi Sock Rockets and got a #2 40-inch in them and they are perfect


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Cheryl_K said:


> I haven't tried the 2 circulars method yet, but I would be open to learning. The one I have tried is the sock on the one really long circular. I thought I could do with a circular needle with a cord shorter than 40". I was wrong. Then I went looking for the size I needed with the cord length I needed. Good luck, at least where I live. I think you have to have a set of interchangeables to be able to make what you need to work with, and they're not in my budget. Think I'll cling to the old way for now.


You don't need interchangeables. A fixed #1 in 40" is fine. If you can't find it at your LYS order on line.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

KnitGma said:


> vjh1530 wrote:
> IMHO you are correct: It doesn't matter which way you knit, but it can be interesting and enlightening to hear what each person likes and why. It's a good way to learn about a little "trick" or tip that might help you, or let you see a method in a different way. Personally, I enjoy hearing what others are doing and why.
> 
> The only time it becomes a problem is when someone starts insisting their way is the best and only way, and tries to "convert" everyone to using what they like.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I haven't been on line for a couple of days - what a lot of posts about loving and hating


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Rubyslippers07 said:


> I can read patterns and charts-prefer circular needles for most of my knitting- and can knit socks comfortably on DPNs. BUT, when it comes to Magic loop knitting l can't seem to get it right. I've tried learning from books and videos ( no LYS to get instruction) and just when I think I've got it it magically goes away. Would love to get it right. Anyone have a similar problem or solved a similar problem? Or, is it just me?


Add me to the list. Tried mastering magic loop and all I did was give myself heartburn. After I gave myself an ulcer, I decided that I am perfectly happy with my double points, my socks are perfect, so why was I making myself crazy?


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

seems that way to me, laura, as ZI look at the pix,, ALL that cable waving around, pushing stitches lots and,, and, so If ever I get to trying sox again[ been about 50 yrs] I will use the dpns as I do ok w/ them in caps etc.
bet


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

Rubyslippers07 said:


> I can read patterns and charts-prefer circular needles for most of my knitting- and can knit socks comfortably on DPNs. BUT, when it comes to Magic loop knitting l can't seem to get it right. I've tried learning from books and videos ( no LYS to get instruction) and just when I think I've got it it magically goes away. Would love to get it right. Anyone have a similar problem or solved a similar problem? Or, is it just me?


Keep trying you will love it.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Now now it is time for another cup of coffee and some quiet time.


Gerripho said:


> Yes, I'd rather use DPNs. Does that cause a problem for you? sheesh!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

me too.
y iz it dat wee msy choose different typess of pantiess, cookies, ice cream, sox. jeans, wallpaper,, refrigerators, carz. playgroundz, booze, andddd may KNOT choose diff methods, even old, first onz available or bee chastized 4 it???
It makes NO SENSE knittyers, stop trying to force YER style on otherss, wrecking the enjoyment theyyy[ we ] have, and who made u god/ thet yer whey iz write>??
any hoo?
yer knot allwiz write u no?
stop already,,,,


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

purplelady said:


> me too.
> y iz it dat wee msy choose different typess of pantiess, cookies, ice cream, sox. jeans, wallpaper,, refrigerators, carz. playgroundz, booze, andddd may KNOT choose diff methods, even old, first onz available or bee chastized 4 it???
> It makes NO SENSE knittyers, stop trying to force YER style on otherss, wrecking the enjoyment theyyy[ we ] have, and who made u god/ thet yer whey iz write>??
> any hoo?
> ...


Why are you reading something you don't seem to like. Do you eat things you know you don't like?


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

cuiz it turned maen, crappy b4 i saw it cummim, y r u...
sdo,, ??


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

purplelady said:


> cuiz it turned maen, crappy b4 i saw it cummim, y r u...
> sdo,, ??


I'm not complaining about the thread. And I read cuz I can.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

mint 4 windy rode,,,,PS


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

purplelady said:


> mint 4 windy rode,,,,PS


Then you should have addressed it to that person.


----------



## sloder (Dec 12, 2013)

countryknitwit said:


> I can't knit socks with either the magic loop or 2 circulars. I do a beautiful job with them on DPN's. As long as you enjoy making them on DPN's, keep doing so--knitting is supposed to be relaxing


This is how I feel! I love DPN's - call me crazy!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

thnx to the last few replies..
I am ticked again at the one who is/ was so vritical and hope to chg my attitude to it.
I spent some time in a much better place and agin find the critic part of W R here, even to how I do or don't afddress other,
I hope sheee/ he renenb ers the rude attitusde sss they displayed when, if she gets old,/ unwell and a very poor working PC, so thast those who slam un necessarily ,,,
any way I wiklll try not read htawt stuff as it is bad for many reasons.
\ ANd I came back to apologize to the writer of the critissssm.
Sorry to all the others too who are behaving so well and have this garbage inserted, I will try be my more , better self. I appreciate this site and the many helful otners, will try very hard to not abuse it again. 
thnx to all the good uns here, And again, I am sorry for my part.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't want to critize either but I am so sorry I cannot understand what you are writing. Maybe when I have more time I will try harder but not tonight as I have to go to bed shortly. 

If you have problems, then you should be proud of yourself as you are trying very hard to write it out properly. Good on you!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

after a while on a lot of these posts things turn nasty. It is happening again. Come on folks, don't get into a personal vendetta here.


----------



## Fluffymahoot (Jul 12, 2011)

I like using one magic loop needle rather than two (they get a little too much) and I found not using the interchangeable needles provides a much smoother needle join making it much easier to slide the stiches back and forth.

Whichever method you end up using .... happy knitting! p


----------



## Ros1951 (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm with you. It took a little while, but now I only use this method.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I agree. I can do magic loop, but only use it for finishing up the top of a hat or mitten, etc. Too much time is wasted "dealing" with the long cord and rearranging your needles for me to ever knit an entire sock or mitten using magic loop. (Except for ONE that I knit just to try it). If you can't seem to get the hang of it, don't worry... You're not missing out on anything special.
> 
> When I decided to learn to knit socks, I wanted to learn DPNS, 2 circulars, one circular and magic loop. I completed one sock using each of the 4 methods to be able to understand how each worked and to decide which was best for me.
> 
> I still knit socks using several different methods... There is more than one way to "get there".... That's the great thing about knitting, we have many choices! Good luck to you!


All of the above. I agree with You.


----------



## mavies (Feb 16, 2011)

For me the loop always wants to whip around like a witching wand, it seems to fight me. DPNs behave better, still using just two at a time, can't let the other w=ones bother me.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

purplelady said:


> me too.
> y iz it dat wee msy choose different typess of pantiess, cookies, ice cream, sox. jeans, wallpaper,, refrigerators, carz. playgroundz, booze, andddd may KNOT choose diff methods, even old, first onz available or bee chastized 4 it???
> It makes NO SENSE knittyers, stop trying to force YER style on otherss, wrecking the enjoyment theyyy[ we ] have, and who made u god/ thet yer whey iz write>??
> any hoo?
> ...


Nobody's forcing anything on anybody. How can we do that from the other end of an internet connection?


----------



## Ros1951 (Feb 23, 2014)

We all have a choice and it sure is wonderful to hear objective opinions. Some method's I've tried(usually after reading a topic like this one). We should try everything and expand our knowledge. My latest "try it" was the magic knot. I quite like it. With some yarns it virtually disappears and no ends to weave in. Now I will look for other yarn joining methods.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I learnt the magic ring over the last month and find very easy to do now that I have got the hang of it. It is for crocheting granny squares and flowers.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

mavisb said:


> I learnt the magic ring over the last month and find very easy to do now that I have got the hang of it. It is for crocheting granny squares and flowers.


Just to clarify ... the magic ring in crochet is a whole different technique than the magic loop in knitting


----------



## Ros1951 (Feb 23, 2014)

Does anyone have a unique way of joining yarn(knitting)?


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Ros1951 said:


> Does anyone have a unique way of joining yarn(knitting)?


Anyone tried "Super glue"?


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Ros1951 said:


> Does anyone have a unique way of joining yarn(knitting)?


Are you referring to joining a new ball of yarn or joining in the round?

For joining new balls of yarn, these are the two I use most often:

Russian: 




Braided:


----------



## Ros1951 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you so much. I enjoyed watching both videos. I will definitely give them a try. I really like to try new methods. Often it inspires me to get out my knitting


----------

